
John Hopkins Covid Data Errors - sgt101
https://github.com/CSSEGISandData/COVID-19/issues/804
======
dahart
Without more info, I would assume data repeated is just data not being
reported on a given day, and it will be corrected the next time it’s reported.
Of course it could be a mistake, but personally I think it’s a mistake to
assume that this data isn’t already off by like 10x in number of actual
infections. This is the “confirmed” cases being reported, but we know for a
fact already that lots and lots of people have been refused tests, or didn’t
have access to tests, or didn’t show strong enough symptoms to care, or any
number of other reasons. There’s absolutely nothing wrong with reporting it
and trying to fix it, but I wouldn’t get too hung up on slight glitches in the
reporting here when the source as a whole has a _lot_ of error. (I’m referring
to, for example, the comment complaining about accuracy being super important
because people are panicking.)

------
tejtm
Using the last know correct value is not more wrong that posting zero or NULL.

Not updating it when they could would be problematic but there is allot going
on, maybe give them some breathing room.

